# Melbourne Saturday Morning?????



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Is anyone heading out this Saturday morning. Im thinking around Brighton but i am unfamiliar with the area, but im also open to other area's too.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Good for me, I dont know Brighton either but thats never stopped us before


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

Redfish is the local at Brighton and can give you the good oil. When I have fished there it has been 200-400m past the two yellow markers.

I'm still deciding where to fish as BoM and Seabreeze can't seem to agree on the forecast.

Regards
Grant


----------



## squizzy (Mar 3, 2007)

Im just back from the USA and jumping out of my skin for a paddle. Looking @ sunnyside, frankston, wpb (hope kingfishers interested) or if its windy & rough a trip down to the powlett river or a paddle around he patto (but the boat traffic on the patto is very busy whilst snapper fever has gripped vic)

Ive been away so Im not sure if the family want to see me, I brought them back prezzies, surely thats enough, they cant want to spend time with me also, I didnt buy anything for my kayak "scotty" he needs to see me too, right fella's. :lol:

Hey when does daylight saving start, an early ppb fish is around 4.00am atm, Im keen but thats a bit early


----------



## woody (Aug 15, 2006)

DLS starts this weekend.

Fishies Beach, Mornington was very pleasant this morning. Couple small flatties & a rock cod for entree tonight. Lots of small brown octopus around - one tried to eat or make love to my running sinker this morning!


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

cant fish with you boys on saturday but trying to convince the misses that a quik fish pre-work tommorrow is a good idea...

Good luck getting out ... hope there still biting down at Brighton, might give there a go if i can get out tommorrow or maybe sunnyside


----------



## hoit (Aug 29, 2005)

BoM and Seabreeze still can't seem to agree on the forecast. I'm going to pack the car tonight and decide when I get up in the morning.

If I do head out I will probably launch from Beaumaris Yacht Club and head North. The mangoes have pulled good fish from this area in years gone by 

Regards
Grant


----------



## Y-Knot (Sep 26, 2006)

Heya Grant .... checked seabreeze this morning at 3.30 and it said about 8- 10 knots about 7pm... was lucky if it got over 3 knots  so ya just never know.


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

5am launch at Brighton just up from Dendy St i think there is a car park there (correct me if im wrong) and probably fish toward the marina. If anyone has a better attack plan let me know have on fished around the marina once.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

Ill be there. (or near there)


----------



## GoneFishn (May 17, 2007)

Hey Donutslayer where are you going to launch from and what time.


----------



## Donutslayer (Jun 9, 2007)

brighton pier 5am ish, bit earlier maybe. 
Will sound out around the outside of the pier, then head out depending on the weather.


----------

